# Patches



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Well most of you know i have been out of town for the past week. Yesterday my youngest son called me and said mom patches had a baby :leap: She had it all cleaned up and :kidred: was walking around following mama Her name is Willow she's a pretty cream color :lovey: . Patches is a FF and is being a great mama! :dance:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on the birth of Willow


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute...congrats.. :thumb:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Congrats! Good luck with her! :wink:


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank'ss Mom and baby are doing great :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hi5: :greengrin:


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## WEPEEPS (Apr 1, 2011)

What a pretty baby!


----------

